# TT?



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

My question is this...Will a physician remove your thyroid if it is NOT cancer, just because it's been giving horrible symptoms to a patient?
I have Hashimoto's and have my first endo appt Tues (the 9th). I really am hoping he can take this darn thing out~but I'm not sure that will ever happen if it's not cancer. I'm not sure what to think.explode


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Yes, absolutely. You don't have to have cancer just to have a TT.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

There are plenty of medical options to treat Hashimotos alone--surgery is generally not considered the first choice, far from it.

Drug treatments take care of the symptoms for a vast majority of patients.

Why is it that you think you need the gland removed?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> My question is this...Will a physician remove your thyroid if it is NOT cancer, just because it's been giving horrible symptoms to a patient?
> I have Hashimoto's and have my first endo appt Tues (the 9th). I really am hoping he can take this darn thing out~but I'm not sure that will ever happen if it's not cancer. I'm not sure what to think.explode


If you go to a surgeon they absolutely will. Those surgeons like to cut-it's their job and my surgeon said she had never been turned down by an insurance company for thyroid removal. I had Graves, not cancer and opted for a TT over RAI.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

My Mom and my Sister have both had TT's this year...

My Sister's Thyroid was actually growing into her windpipe..

My Mother's was enlarged, and had nodules (that came back indeterminate after biopsy)...

Hope this helps...

Andrew

{Namaste}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> My Mom and my Sister have both had TT's this year...
> 
> My Sister's Thyroid was actually growing into her windpipe..
> 
> ...


Wow!!! It is in your family! My goodness!


----------

